# Managing hoses



## Gulczi (11 Aug 2020)

Hello,
Im looking for some pictures or tips how are you guys managing external filter hoses in your caninet.

Just simple as that. Im strugling with them each time I do maintanance..


----------



## dcurzon (11 Aug 2020)

Following, in an attempt to prevent myself drilling large holes everywhere


----------



## hypnogogia (11 Aug 2020)

Hoses are what made me not use canister filters for about 5 years at one time.  They are a royal PITA. Now I keep them as short as possible, and detach them (Oase filter) before servicing the filter.  I also,use the eheim installation sets which means I can clean the hoses without having to remove them as there is a ‘service’ hatch.


----------



## notmysign (12 Aug 2020)

Double tap quick couplings is really convenient.
I also have these  hose/pipe attachment things I found at the hardware store.


----------



## Gulczi (12 Aug 2020)

Okay thanks guys for pictures. These double taps are pretty expensive and I need 4 of them hmm.. But Im not only one with such a problem


----------



## Luketendo (12 Aug 2020)

Gulczi said:


> Okay thanks guys for pictures. These double taps are pretty expensive and I need 4 of them hmm.. But Im not only one with such a problem



Some guys in Australia are using "quick disconnect" fittings design for water cooling systems inside PCs, which look a lot better than double taps. Not sure if I'd use them myself incase they leached anything into the water, especially for the metal ones.


----------



## Zeus. (12 Aug 2020)

Gulczi said:


> Hello,
> Im looking for some pictures or tips how are you guys managing external filter hoses in your caninet.








As you can see painfully



Gulczi said:


> Im strugling with them each time I do maintanance..



Yes, I wish my maintenance was as simple as yours m8 😓 needless to say it doesn't happen often 🤫 as it takes hours


----------



## notmysign (16 Aug 2020)

Gulczi said:


> Okay thanks guys for pictures. These double taps are pretty expensive and I need 4 of them hmm.. But Im not only one with such a problem


Mine is from JBL 17 €. Cheaper than eheim


----------



## noodlesuk (16 Aug 2020)

CPC do loads of really nice fittings, available in the UK from RS components. Something like this maybe

CPC Breakaway


----------



## Gulczi (19 Aug 2020)

Guys i have a question about this taps. Does water leaks through these U shaped holes or not?


----------



## hypnogogia (19 Aug 2020)

Gulczi said:


> Does water leaks through these U shaped holes or not?


Not in my experience.


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Aug 2020)

Or there's the KISS principal...


----------



## Putney (19 Aug 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> Or there's the KISS principal...
> 
> View attachment 153223



2 questions.

1. How’s that external heater working out? I’ve read some horror stories online

2. Is that an Ecco pro 150? How big is your tank? Thinking of using for 60p and not sure if it would be enough 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (19 Aug 2020)

Strangely the Eheim double taps are about £2 cheaper than the JBL on Amazon for the 16/22.


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Aug 2020)

Putney said:


> 1. How’s that external heater working out? I’ve read some horror stories online


It's been fine it's about 8 years old now. It's been taken apart and cleaned a couple of times 'casue it leaked, but that's not hard to do and it stopped leaking afterwards. It's best if you position it vertically, like I have.


Putney said:


> 2. Is that an Ecco pro 150? How big is your tank? Thinking of using for 60p and not sure if it would be enough


No it's the biggest in the range the 300. I'm using it on a 60-P. Personally I wouldn't recommend you go any lower.


----------



## jameson_uk (19 Aug 2020)

Bad photo but I have the double taps and I also recently added some eheim elbows. These make it easier to route the pipes through 90° without them kinking


----------



## Luketendo (20 Aug 2020)

Gulczi said:


> View attachment 153222Guys i have a question about this taps. Does water leaks through these U shaped holes or not?



Not for me.


----------

